# puppy smell



## mjenkins (Jan 2, 2012)

Could someone advise me as to why my 8 week old cockapoo has a bad smell.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

What sort of smell? is it coming from body? ears? mouth? or all over?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Agree what sort of smell? They can pee down their back legs easily sorted with a baby wipe after a toilet break. They get a bit doggy if they are wet but a rub down with a towel usually solves that. If if is bad breath or flatulance may be due to diet. Most puppies smell lovely may be an aquired taste!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Bad in what way. most puppys have a puppy smell that people love. Even puppies weened on raw have puppy smell. 

have you bathed the pup, 
is the smell coming fom a certan aria of your pup ie eats, mouth,bum etc

if realy worried you can ask you vet when going for the next baccination.

What food is your pup on.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

When we got Biscuit at 8 weeks he smelt really doggy around his ears. His fur was quite oily under his ears so I bought some Thornit powder, to help with excess oils and also for easy hair removal, and he has been so much better since. I am also using ear cleaner on a monthly basis.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy's ears smelt when i got him and he had ear mites ,if you goto your vets they'll give you some medicine for his ears.I also clean out his ears with warm water and cotton wool ,and i also gave him a bath try not to splash water in his ears though.


----------

